# Mrs. Stewart's Bluing in Front Loader



## kananaskismama (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried this product in a front loader? We have an LG. I'm not when I would add the bluing - would I put it in the fabric softener? It says to add to rinse cycle but I can't tell when that occurs on our washer and don't think I will able to keep checking on the wash.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't you have to dilute it in a lot of water before you add it? I haven't used it for ages but I thought you had to dilute it in a quart. So I don't think you could use the fabric softener inlet.


----------



## MommyErin (Jul 10, 2002)

I use it all the time in my GE frontloader ...

1. Wash whites as normal on a full wash cycle.

2. Run them through the short cycle wash. Instead of any detergent, bleach, etc., I simply mix up maybe a 1/2 teasp. of Mrs. Stewarts in a 1 quart jar of water and add it to the detergent slot AFTER the water has started filling the washer.

My whites have never looked better!

HTH


----------



## kananaskismama (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for your responses
Lindberg99 you are right I don't think it will go in the fabric softener.
MommyErin Thank you for your suggestion. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## pdefiesta (6 mo ago)

kananaskismama said:


> Has anyone tried this product in a front loader? We have an LG. I'm not when I would add the bluing - would I put it in the fabric softener? It says to add to rinse cycle but I can't tell when that occurs on our washer and don't think I will able to keep checking on the wash.





MommyErin said:


> I use it all the time in my GE frontloader ...
> 
> 1. Wash whites as normal on a full wash cycle.
> 
> ...


Do you use the entire quart of water in the detergent slot?


----------

